# Slit Lamp Exam



## srmjm1957 (Jan 29, 2010)

We recently purchased a slit lamp and need to know the cpt code for the slit lamp exam Not sure any help please!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 9, 2010)

To my knowledge, there is no specific code for this.  We bundle it into the E&M.


----------

